# Jumanji



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the "What in the wide wide world of what else can go wrong" thread. Remember, no politics. Just - crazy talk....

They opened the state yesterday but masks are mandatory even though - you can't make a person wear a mask, not to mention the fact that in this state it's actually illegal to wear a mask or anything that obstructs the view of your face in public... I still haven't found any toilet paper, our streets keep getting shut down for protest (a little bit more like riots in some instances) and I'm afraid to post anything on a certain social media site because people are cray-cray!

How's it going on your end of the world?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Little less wacky over here I think. Mind you, I'm an hour from the city & bit insular... And some of the rules were a little silly anyway in some respects - hairdressers have always been allowed, but beauty salons weren't. Camping & fishing & horse riding wasn't allowed, going for a drive with your family wasn't allowed. Walking(so long as only with one other person outside your household was allowed, but police(without masks) accosted people and escorted them in close contact, off beaches... Bit concerned about the kids returning to school next week(some already have) & the pretty much finished restriction rules, that maybe we're being a bit premature... tho it means I can go horseriding with people again & go camping... when the weather warms up. Hardly any mask wearers in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

What's going on at my end of the world are lots and lots of bored people who are making a game out of making our jobs at the vet hospital harder!

We haven't been allowing clients inside the vet hospital, staff only. It's been this way since early March. Our county is supposed to be moved from red to yellow in the next couple weeks, and people keep saying "Finally, we're allowed back in the hospital!" No. They don't ask, they state. We're still following this protocol until we're in green, or until our vets feel it is safe. Right now it is still not safe. And people get spitting mad at us for telling them that. Half the people don't wear masks and try to walk into the building despite us telling them when they schedule their appointment, telling them when we confirm their appointment, and GIANT signs on the doors that they need to stay in their cars and wear their masks when we approach them.

To make it even more crazy - we have a horrible client who is letting this all go to her head. She has appointments with us at least once a week, but she always finds something incredibly insignificant to throw a fit about. Most recent one was that we didn't quarter her pills for her. We are technically not usually allowed to divide pills for clients (don't ask me, it's just the law). We told her that. We told her we have more emergency pets in the building than we have staff right now, so we are all under a lot of pressure. We told her we are so sorry, we will go inside and quarter her pills for her and be back out in five minutes. Her response? "I can't _believe_ this disservice! You ought to be ashamed of yourselves! I _will not_ wait for _five minutes!_ You are all incredibly disrespectful and rude to expect that I will tolerate this horrible treatment!"

Boss sent her a "kindly worded" email stating that her behavior has grown increasingly inappropriate and disrespectful, and that if she cannot change her attitude to respect our overworked employees in our understaffed hospital during a pandemic, that she can take her business elsewhere. On top of that, she must pay full price from now on. (My co-worker has been giving this lady massive 75%+ discounts because she throws fits otherwise.) This is not nearly the first time this lady has thrown a tantrum at our hospital, but she's getting worse during the pandemic because she has nothing better to do. Utter nonsense.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Aprilswissmiss. Holy Crow that woman really thinks highly of herself!

I could not “like” your post. I can’t imagine the stress this sort of client must put on all of you. These kind of people need slapped in the face - literally.

****

Similar to @loosie we are pretty far removed from all the hubub. The worst thing on our road is when one neighbor fires off enough ammunition, in an afternoon, that we could get both of the big trucks painted.

Nashville is not doing well. The protest went without a hitch but afterward there was a riot. The media did not use the word “riot” but anytime multiple buildings and police cars are damaged, and fire is involved—— that’s a riot.

Add that to all the tornado damage a few months back, and the Covid19 they are trying to recover from, I don’t know where the money is going to come from to make all of this better again. The Magic Rabbit can only be pulled out of the hat so many times———-


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thankfully I live in the middle of nowhere, so I haven't been near the riots. But they destroyed a small area near Cincinnati this weekend. It was an area that was trying to pull itself out of the "bad area" stigma, and had been doing a great job of it too. I feel horrible for all these businesses that were already hurting from the COVID stuff that will now most likely not be able to reopen due to the riots. These business owners did nothing to deserve this.

I'm glad I'm able to return to work, wearing masks. I hate it, but I deal with it. Least I get to work and I'm no longer homeschooling!

And the social media platform I think Farmpony is hinting toward is definitely completely out of hand right now :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We are a city of water and bridges, that cross rivers and canals. It makes for HORRIBLE traffic, if any one of them gets closed. 



Well, a very important one that connects one whole side of the city to the 'mainland' has been discovered to have very troubling cracks in the concrete, suggesting it may collapse (this is a very high concrete bridge). Any old earthquake might hasten that, too, and Seattle is like right on top of a fault zone.


So the newspaper lists that there are like 5 other bridges that are ALL in even worse shape. But they are being kept open. H m m . . .


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Here in Serbia the craziest thing is that we have been open for a month now and...nothing.

New cases are hovering between 10 and 100, but no exponential growth. Very few people are still wearing masks. People have been living their lives as if nothing happened. There is even a joke doing the rounds - “No wander this virus didn’t last long, it’s made in China”...

The only thing that’s been reduced is the kissing and hugging as a form of greeting. I have no idea why we had exponential growth in the first few weeks of lockdown but nothing is happening now. We are doing extensive testing and contact tracing... but I still cannot believe that we are that amazing at it. Btw, they are currently finding that two thirds are asymptomatic.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They just lifted our stay at home order and now.... We have a curfew because of the rioting. Sigh....


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

farmpony84 said:


> They just lifted our stay at home order and now.... We have a curfew because of the rioting. Sigh....


Croatia had stay at home orders due to the virus and leave your home orders due to a major earthquake at the same time. Then they had a severe wind warning so they had another set of stay at home orders issued on top of the first two. All of that in one morning. They were completely and thoroughly confused.

There was a tweet going around: “We are respectfully asking the riders of the apocalypse to ride single file. We cannot catch our breath running up and down the stairs when all four are riding abreast” (loose translation)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

husband got called into work. I guess I will see him tomorrow... They sent him to DC.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@farmpony84, is your husband an LEO? Mine and me are really glad he's retired.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^What's your husband do Farmpony?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

You know, I just had a thought - at the rate we are currently going I wouldn't be particularly surprised to see dinosaurs making a comeback. 

Can we ride them? I'm guessing T Rex wouldn't have the most comfortable canter...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I've always wanted a dragon, personally. I'd settle for Death's horse Binky tho.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

loosie said:


> I've always wanted a dragon, personally. I'd settle for Death's horse Binky tho.


Ha ha, me too. I was just thinking that!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^What, of Death's horse Binky?? You have even more admiration from me if so!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

we both work for a law enforcement agency. He has a special set of skills so he is usually at this sort of thing. Don't worry. He's not beating up or arresting innocents. He doesn't arrest people.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Horsef said:


> You know, I just had a thought - at the rate we are currently going I wouldn't be particularly surprised to see dinosaurs making a comeback.
> 
> Can we ride them? I'm guessing T Rex wouldn't have the most comfortable canter...


I always wanted to ride a triceratops but after Jurrasic park - I'd love to have my very own velociraptor


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> we both work for a law enforcement agency. He has a special set of skills so he is usually at this sort of thing. Don't worry. He's not beating up or arresting innocents. He doesn't arrest people.


Might surprise people to know, but just because someone's police - even those who arrest people - doesn't mean they're heavy handed or racist IME. In fact there are quite a few around who are actually human beings even! 

...Pardon the sarcasm, but it gets to me that people are so biassed against 'police' as a whole too. IME they are generally very good people, doing an often unpopular job, but of course, there can be 'bad eggs' in any basket.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll have a terradactyl please!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> What's going on at my end of the world are lots and lots of bored people who are making a game out of making our jobs at the vet hospital harder!
> 
> We haven't been allowing clients inside the vet hospital, staff only. It's been this way since early March. Our county is supposed to be moved from red to yellow in the next couple weeks, and people keep saying "Finally, we're allowed back in the hospital!" No. They don't ask, they state. We're still following this protocol until we're in green, or until our vets feel it is safe. Right now it is still not safe. And people get spitting mad at us for telling them that. Half the people don't wear masks and try to walk into the building despite us telling them when they schedule their appointment, telling them when we confirm their appointment, and GIANT signs on the doors that they need to stay in their cars and wear their masks when we approach them.
> 
> ...



Oh the joys of working at a Veterinary clinic. I know all too well! To me, I feel like this is a sign that should be put up in public places to protect employees: "No shirt, no shoes, no MASK, no service"! The first demands seem alright with people, why must they draw a line at wearing a mask?


I live in a very rural, boring area and luckily live on a large farm. The stay at home order didn't affect me too much as I was able to keep myself busy.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty much the same in my neck of the woods. Masks are still required to enter shops but the state is slowly starting to reopen. I'm an essential employee so we've stayed open. In the beginning, most people were quite courteous and respectful of the social distancing and the mask requirements. But now, the weather is warming up and people have become restless. Social distancing is pretty much non-existent now and the customers have gone back to their usual complaining selves. 

Down in the city, which is about a 30 minute drive away, there have been peaceful BLM protests. We've had two already and have been lucky that no riots have started. However, a group or person sometime the night after the protests did burn down a popular handicapped children's play park. The town is starting a GoFundMe to rebuild and many local businesses are chipping in as well.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I always wanted to ride a triceratops but after Jurrasic park - I'd love to have my very own velociraptor


I don't know about that. @farmpony84 I would rather have a herbivore rather than a carnivore. And besides that I though you said one time you already have a wild creature at home that if you got to close to it would grab you. :smile:

A LEO, with a special talent , doesn't arrest people, but is called in for protests. Only a couple of job descriptions come to mind that match that criteria.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The honey badger is a talented critter he is...

What about a sabertooth tiger? Is that the wrong time frame?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Well since I was little & my parents taught me Greek & Roman mythology, I've always dreamed of having Pegasus. Not sure about a Centaur(Sagittarius) on Pegasus tho... Mind you, if you consider Chinese birth signs, I'm a pig on a horse... dunno if that's better or worse. Probably more appropriate for me tho!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a parrot, so I'm good on the dinosaur front, and at the moment we've got 4 tarantulas so I really think I'm good on the 'other' category as well. On a side note, I have been doing a lot of reading lately that most of the dinosaurs we know don't look anything like we think they do … for instance, did you know that the 'velociraptors' in the Jurassic Park movies were actually Deinonychus? An actual Velociraptor was tiny - about the size of a turkey - and had vestigial wings up front. Much more like birds than a big lizard. And they're finding now that the T. rex didn't look like they thought either. Ahh, science! Also, if you guys want to really creep yourselves out, just Google "animals that used to be huge". Dragonflies the size of birds. Sloths that outweighed mammoths. Arthropleura, the 6-foot-long armored centipede. Crocodiles up to 30 feet long. I'm ridiculously glad we don't have to contend with such beasts. 

At this point I've given up trying to guess what's going to happen next. This year has been atrocious so far and none of the evidence I've seen makes me think the rest of the year is going to be any better. I'm just hoping we can learn from this as a species and make next year better.

-- Kai


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

wel, we've covered fires in Australia, Floods in the US, Pandemics across the world, Racism, "murder hornets".... Am I missing anything? Earthquakes in Puerto Rico... There was a volcano in Hawaii wasn't there? Have we had a tsunami yet? We are just getting into hurricane season....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

loosie said:


> ^Well since I was little & my parents taught me Greek & Roman mythology, I've always dreamed of having Pegasus. Not sure about a Centaur(Sagittarius) on Pegasus tho... Mind you, if you consider Chinese birth signs, I'm a pig on a horse... dunno if that's better or worse. Probably more appropriate for me tho!


Well if you had a Centaur you would have someone to talk to on trail rides and you would not need a bridle, just tell him/her which direction and how fast you want to go.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Well if you had a Centaur you would have someone to talk to on trail rides and you would not need a bridle, just tell him/her which direction and how fast you want to go.


Then I could be like Xena warrior princess!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There were not any stay-at-home orders here. The only thing that was enforced, that I know of, if you were returning home from another country, you had to totally self isolate for 14 days. We have very few cases and the only deaths were in long-term care homes. In my local area there is no cases. Everything is pretty much reopened, under certain regulations, restaurants, hair salons and the like. Nobody really wears masks unless they have to inside certain stores and businesses. Fortunately there are no riots in this area at all, no protests, no nothing. 
Because my husband had a double lung transplant and takes medication to strip away his immune system, I cannot return to work. How heartbreaking, not! This how I spend lots of my spare time


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> Well if you had a Centaur you would have someone to talk to on trail rides and you would not need a bridle, just tell him/her which direction and how fast you want to go.


Haha, no I meant I'm the centaur cos I'm sagittarius.... Or else I'm a pig, if you're of the Chinese persuasion.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm in western, very rural Massachusetts, and we've gotten off extremely lightly here so far, compared to the awful time Boston and other more easterly cities have had. Nevertheless, it being orderly responsible New England, everyone wears masks in town, and it is required in stores. The whole state closed down in March. With hundreds of people dying every day for weeks, we took it very very seriously here. You just do not see people without masks unless they are hiking or bicycling in the forest. The stats are trending steadily downward, and we are set to open Phase 2 of reopening in a couple days. 

My husband and I are both retired and live on a 25 acre hobby farm, and our lives haven't changed very much at all.

I've been getting in quite a good bit of riding. My husband continues to work on siding his tractor barn. I spend too much time on line watching everything in horror (occasionally with pride, but a lot of horror). A number of my friends did march in our big town here, and some went to Boston. I am with them in spirit but can't do that stuff any more, just do not have the juice.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

By the way, we were only out of toilet paper and hand sanitizer for maybe 2 weeks. Not many nutjobs in this little town. I had lots of both before any of this started. By the way, keeping in the theme of the horse, hand sanitizer removes any pitch (tree sap) that might get on their coats and doesn't require any rinsing😊.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We are still out of toilet paper. We do have hand sanitizer though and meats appear to be back on the shelves. You would have thought a blizzard was coming to town....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Then I could be like Xena warrior princess!!!


Gabrielle would be a better choice for you.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

On Wednesday, we had a 10-minute thunderstorm come through that knocked out the power in many places for over 30 hours. And of course, being close to Trenton and Philly, I've been hearing a lot about the riots and we have a lot of peaceful protests going on in all the towns around me. A client at work a couple days ago over the phone said to me about her dog "His diarrhea is flaring up again... I think he's anxious because of the rioting." I couldn't tell if she was being serious or not! Turns out she was just making a joke, but I'm so close to that area that I had to start out taking it seriously just in case.

I think these videos are worth sharing!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now I'm scared. What is part 3 going to say?!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

We had 'black lives matter's protests here in most capital cities on the weekend, were many many 1000s protesting, 30,000 estimated in Brisbane alone. All I believe we're peaceful.

On a different note regarding 'what more?', Sat night we were surprised by traffic, flashing lights & loud speakers down our quiet country road. 16 fire trucks, ambulances & police galore. Luckily we got the worried horses into the back paddock before 2 helicopters landed right beside their paddock! Was bad house fire. Extended family having a weekend together for first time since corona... 2 fathers & one 6yo boy died, 10 more in bad way in hospital including 2 babies...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yikes~

I'm really curious to see what happens with the Corona numbers after all these "peaceful" protests. 

Our state is on phase II and I drove over the bridge and the river was FULL of people.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@loosie, that is so sad!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Now I'm scared. What is part 3 going to say?!


The last person leaving the planet please turn off the lights.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

So, we are having floods but I guess that’s already been done to death. We need to come up with something more creative to garner attention.:icon_rolleyes:

I am not in any danger, in case someone got worried.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

Here it's strongly recommended to wear a mask but almost nobody does. It is obliged at my workplace and I am happy about it. Most students don't grasp the severity of the situation and that sometimes annoys me. People are acting kinda normal here and coworkers and students still come too close sometimes... You can't buy more than you need in the store (so no hamstering of toilet paper).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We are trying to figure out if the high school will have summer sports practices and... if the kids will all be homeschooled, go half day, every other day, every two days, every other week...

I'm not sure where we are at this point...

COVID
MURDER HORNET
FLOODS
FIRES
RIOTS
DUST STORMS????


Can I add WAR since it's still a thing?

I mean - seriously whats next?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

farmpony84 said:


> We are trying to figure out if the high school will have summer sports practices and... if the kids will all be homeschooled, go half day, every other day, every two days, every other week...
> 
> I'm not sure where we are at this point...
> 
> ...


Locusts, you forgot locusts - happening in Eastern Africa at an unprecedented scale. Famine to follow, sadly.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oooh I would definitely not say "What's next?" at this point in time haha During 2020 it seems like anything is possible. 

My current attitude going forward in 2020


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well who's turn is it to roll the dice?!!!!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

farmpony84 said:


> Well who's turn is it to roll the dice?!!!!


Iceland.
They have a volcano.

:/


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

At the very beginning of Coronavirus lockdowns, my dad practically begged me to pack up all my things, move out of the Philly/Trenton/NYC triangle and back home to Maine. I brushed it off and said it'll all be sorted out and go back to normal with time. Now I think moving to the Maine wilderness is looking like a quite favorable option at this point.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Realtors in our part of Vermont can't keep up with demand for housing stock, as people are finally leaving NYC and Boston and coming "to the country." Our friend who is a realtor told us last week he sold a 7-figure house sight unseen  It remains to be seen how long all the transplants will stick around once they see what it's really like to live in the middle of nowhere, but it's not a bad time to be a realtor.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

egrogan said:


> Realtors in our part of Vermont can't keep up with demand for housing stock, as people are finally leaving NYC and Boston and coming "to the country." Our friend who is a realtor told us last week he sold a 7-figure house sight unseen  It remains to be seen how long all the transplants will stick around once they see what it's really like to live in the middle of nowhere, but it's not a bad time to be a realtor.


Wow! That explains why people have been saying to me "If I already had connections in northern New England, I'd be there in a heartbeat. I don't know why you'd want to stay here." Maybe this is the best financial time for my parents to sell their house like they've been talking about doing for years.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Wow! That explains why people have been saying to me "If I already had connections in northern New England, I'd be there in a heartbeat. I don't know why you'd want to stay here." Maybe this is the best financial time for my parents to sell their house like they've been talking about doing for years.


Before they do, they need to have a solid plan where they will keep their money. I don't want to be alarmist, but economy-wise this is uncharted territory. A hint - banks only appear to be solid from the outside - there isn't a single bank in the world which can survive a run on the bank. Also, my favorite quote of all time "If investment advisers knew where to invest, they would be investing - not selling advice" (paraphrasing)


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

@Horsef Right. Absolutely right. Also in my country banks gamble big time with our savings. I think you would faint if you knew what things they do and what risks they take. 



Luckily I scarcely have any money. I just started to rent (everyone told me I was crazy to do so in this crisis but hey, what's life without a little risk taking and I needed a place of my own.). I took an insurance against fire and it automatically covers 10 000. Lots of ppl told me that is not alot for all your stuff but luckily I also don't have alot of stuff. Also I am not that materialistic although I love al my furniture (that I bought from other ppl and that is all design and vintage) I have alot of clothes and books... But ya know. What am I going to do? Stop the crisis on my own? Life is brutal and life is uncertain, that is the only thing we can be certain of. Maybe in a couple of years I'll be dirt poor. Or maybe I'll be able to buy my own place. Who knows.  



Also alot of people are suddenly buying a house or renting... I guess ppl want their money invested in something solid. I have only enough money to buy a bike, lol.  haha


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Horsef said:


> Iceland.
> They have a volcano.
> 
> :/


Hawaii already had one kill people this year..... or was it New Zealand? Maybe it was New Zealand...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

egrogan said:


> Realtors in our part of Vermont can't keep up with demand for housing stock, as people are finally leaving NYC and Boston and coming "to the country." Our friend who is a realtor told us last week he sold a 7-figure house sight unseen  It remains to be seen how long all the transplants will stick around once they see what it's really like to live in the middle of nowhere, but it's not a bad time to be a realtor.


The problem will be when the people from the population centers decide that they want what they left behind . Cow poo smells. horse poo smells , you need to control the manure so flies don't get out of control we need modern shopping centers close by. etc. etc. Like another person here had problems with horse pooping on the county road and people putting up signs to pick up after your horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Or moving in and deciding they need to kill off all of the wild life so they can have the farm life that they then rid themselves of because they weren't prepared for the poop and the flies and did I mention the poop....


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

A major hurricane... That is what we are missing... And I sure hope we don't get one. Trying to evacuate is not fun in the best of times.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@4horses That's next month isn't it?


----------

